

Show HN: Ossum - The Deal Network (Like Adsense, but for Deals). - nns1212
http://ossum.in

======
nns1212
Hello HN Community!

Ads Suck. They ruin user experience, annoy your audience and drive away
traffic. We are ourselves developers and we want to build an alternative to
the existing ad networks.

Daily deal websites like Groupon, Living Social, etc. have proved that people
love deals that are relevant.

So we built Ossum - The Deal Network. It is like Adsense, but for deals.

Ossum gathers deals from top deal websites (like Groupon, Living Social, etc.)
and gives you an API to embed them in your apps, blogs or websites. You earn
affiliate revenue when someone acquires a deal via your app/blogs/website.
Moreover, you can choose the location, categories and sources from where you
want to show the deals.

So you can now earn revenue, increase engagement and build something that your
users will love even more.

Interested developers can join our beta for free at <http://ossum.in>

